# phenylethylamine and endorphins



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

I have had anxiety/OCD/ and now primarily DP for 20 years now. I have primarily had success with anti-siezure meds....takin klonopin and trileptal primarily in small doses. I have not had any meaningful love relationships in all those years...and i live alone. but in the last 6 months i started seeing a person i had been interacting with online for over a year...it started out as a friendship- we both supported eachother and discussed our problems. we ended up having a lot in common. when we finally met in person, something happened....i started to really "feel" something and i was like an entirely different person. My DP was not as severe and my meds "seemed" to work better....or another theory is the strong feelings i was now experiencing was causing a release of other brain chemicals such as endorphins, which were lifting me out of this hell. I know this must sound simplistic but every time i am with this person, whether its here or somewhere else, i am so calm and content, not afraid to go places and do things...i feel motivated. its an amazing difference. its not the same with anyone else..friends, family..if i am in the same circumstance with them(not sex of course) then i am still DP'd and not in the moment. when this person leaves or if i am there and i leave to go home(10 hours apart) within days i am right back to feeling crappy and unmotivated and avoiding going out...the same old fears come right back. And the memories of what we did although they are there, they seem faded and so far away. this is a dramatic difference and it has made me sort of addicted to this person lol. i also find i am happier being with them somewhere else- we recently went to california. i have lived here my whole life and i think there are just too many bad memories and reminders. so other than eating a ton of dark chocolate i am wondering what other supplements/drugs/foods may enhance the phenylethylamine/endorphins or whatever it is..i want that feeling and sense of being myself to stay dammit. anyone have any similar experience or input?


----------

